# Cleaning paper face



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Arch or any of you users of safe and simple remover- ever put a little in your wash water to wipe down paste smears off of the face? Not talking about real dedicates here, but sometimes the washing a seam leaves it a bit off.
Just wondering if that would help.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, I almost always throw a dash of S&S in my rinse water.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This is a trick told us by one of the S&S franchise owners.

I have and it works. But I prefer a good glug or two of white vinegar. The vinegar seams to dry cleaner and I like it on my hands better.

ALSO, if you are still using sea sponges, the vinegar keeps them from getting slimey.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks dudes!:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yes, I almost always throw a dash of S&S in my rinse water.


 
Me too:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Da I never heard of S&S. And where are you picking it up at?
David


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Da I never heard of S&S. And where are you picking it up at?
> David


safeandsimple.com

I ordered four gallons a number of years ago and still have one left. It goes a long way. 

If you call, definitely tell Mike that it was recommended by his friends in the NGPP. It won't get you any discounts, but he will realize his support is paying off.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

daArch said:


> This is a trick told us by one of the S&S franchise owners.
> 
> I have and it works. But I prefer a good glug or two of white vinegar. The vinegar seams to dry cleaner and I like it on my hands better.
> 
> ALSO, if you are still using sea sponges, the vinegar keeps them from getting slimey.


I do the same thing Bill. It does your keep fingers clean and a lot of times if you have heavy mineral content in your water or a high Ph perhaps, vinegar keeps it from streaking your material. I just don't like smelling like a salad all the time.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Can't take that vinegar smell.My wife uses it to clean all the time. Dash of S&S for me.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

*Whoa that is weird!*

The above post was the first post I ever made on this forum. I guess a bot got a hold of it? I know that was my post and I didn't log in under "Jim Smith" and then call myself John.
What's up with this?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You know when you hire someone for SEO or pay for directory links? They out source it to India or somewhere where they make up user names, copy and paste some text from another post and add a link, hoping it won't get noticed.
Sean caught the link and deleted it, but because the text sounded "natural", he gave the poster the benefit of the doubt. They rarely come back. We have a site we can check IPs for spam, but we don't check them all.

I'd venture to say between the mods and Nathan, we ban a few every day.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

RCP said:


> You know when you hire someone for SEO or pay for directory links? They out source it to India or somewhere where they make up user names, copy and paste some text from another post and add a link, hoping it won't get noticed.
> Sean caught the link and deleted it, but because the text sounded "natural", he gave the poster the benefit of the doubt. They rarely come back. We have a site we can check IPs for spam, but we don't check them all.
> 
> I'd venture to say between the mods and Nathan, we ban a few every day.


Bunch of sleaze bags!


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

samk069 said:


> Bunch of sleaze bags!


It is kinda funny though, I saw it and thought, "hey, sounds just like something I'd say,"


----------

